
Elon Musk’s billionaire moon passenger says he’s broke - ryan_j_naughton
https://qz.com/1612298/spacexs-billionaire-moon-passenger-yusaku-maezawa-says-hes-broke/
======
gus_massa
> _Over the past year, the CEO of online fashion retailer Zozo lost $700
> million, dropping his standing on Forbes’s list of Japan’s Richest from 18th
> to 22nd. His net worth is reportedly $2 billion._

~~~
zimpenfish
But also

> When Yusaku Maezawa was asked online if it was because he was broke, he
> responded, “Yes, I never have any money because I always spend it.”

The headline is accurate - he said he was broke. He, however, may not be
entirely accurate in that regard.

